# Laco Augsburg or Altenburg



## Bluefrenzy (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm driving myself crazy. This will be my first flieger style watch. Basically this is the same Type A dial watch with automatic Miyota movement except for the PVD coating on the Altenburg. I googled some pics and looks like the case back on the PVD version is black polished steel. What are your thoughts on the PVD version? 

Bahh!! I should just buy both.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Bluefrenzy said:


> I'm driving myself crazy. This will be my first flieger style watch. Basically this is the same Type A dial watch with automatic Miyota movement except for the PVD coating on the Altenburg. I googled some pics and looks like the case back on the PVD version is black polished steel. What are your thoughts on the PVD version?
> 
> Bahh!! I should just buy both.


I'm a fan of the buying both strategy. It takes the pain out of having to decide between two models. I can't recall if anyone in the Laco forum has bought the PVD yet (it's a relatively new model). Ultimately, I would go for the one that most excited me when I first saw it. That would be supporting your emotional response, which is an important consideration given that they are otherwise the same watch.

Go for the Altenburg. I'm selfishly suggesting this because I want to see some wrist shots of the watch, and I do like it's stealthy appearance.


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Both...but you can buy different dial...say one A and one B


----------



## Bluefrenzy (Apr 7, 2012)

arnz3 said:


> Both...but you can buy different dial...say one A and one B


Ha ha ... by saying that you're opening up a whole new can of worms and that might get me to buy all 4 types.

Thanks for the advice Uwe ... my emotional response when I saw the PVD stealthed out pilot was "Wow! That's bad ass!"


----------



## Bluefrenzy (Apr 7, 2012)

So after going back and forth for awhile, I decided that the PVD version was the way to go since I don't have any black watches and it'll be something different. THEN, as though the universe intended it, I saw on the For Sale forums an amazing deal on one of these bad boys. It came Thursday but wasn't home to to sign for it, so I had to wait an agonising one day before getting it.

Mini-review: 
Unboxing - The box that the Laco comes in was bigger than I expected. Inside the box, was the Laco zipper leather case (the length of a loaf of bread).

The watch - At 42mm, this is the biggest watch I have in my collection. Very bold but not visually offensive like some Diesel type watch (sorry Diesel fans). The PVD all black out case along with the black dial gives it a very stealth/tactical look. The case back is also all black but shinier than the rest of the case. The lume is very bright and applied to all markings of the watch. I thought that it would have been cool if the Laco emblem was also done in lume.

The strap - The all black aviator strap with rivets is made of a soft supple leather which is very comfortable to wear. The buckle is signed simply "Laco". The only thing that I find weird is when putting on the watch, there are two leather band strap keepers --> one that is fixed in place and one that is free to move about. The one that is fixed in place feels like it's TOO close to the buckle so when looping the band through the fixed one, I really have to bend the band the feed it through. It also came with a black nylon RAF style strap with all black buckles and band keepers. I'm too lazy to swap it in but it does appear to be of higher quality than some of my NATO straps.

Overall - I like the weight and presence of the watch. Comfortable to wear. I'm quite pleased with this acquisition and will be a repeat Laco customer (Type B dial here I come)


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats on an excellent purchase! I bought the Augsburg new but I wished I had the patience to wait for one to pop up in the for sale forum as I saw one there recently, but still a heck of a watch for the list price.

I agree that the fixed strap keeper is a bit too close but once you put it on a few the times the strap softens and it seems to be easier to loop through.


----------

